# Trou de / du cul



## Scipiona

"Non, je refuse d’avoir des trous de cul dans ma galerie."

Tengo que traducir este texto para un catálogo de arte, y por ahora sólo se me ocurre "gilipollas" para traducir "trou de cul". ¿Se os ocurre una expresión más suave?

¡Gracias!


----------



## josepbadalona

la expresión francesa tampoco es muy suave, ¿sabes?


----------



## lpfr

La expresión francesa es muy vulgar y poco elegante (sorprendente de la boca de un propietario de galería). Si quieres traducir el estilo de la frase, tu idea me parece convenir. Pero en un catalogo de arte me perece un poco fuera de tono. Si es una citación ¿por qué no la dejas en francés? 
"No, me opongo a tener "trous du cul" en mi galería". Con eso dejas la grosería a su autor.


----------



## /Latingirl/

La verdad es que como dice Ipfr, la frase está toltamente fuera de contexto si se trata en realidad de un catálogo para una galería...Si quisieras suavizar el sentido podrías traducirlo como *"incompetentes"*, si la frase se refiere a los trabajadores de la galería (necesitamos más contexto, como casi siempre  ...De todas formas, esto no sería lo que la frase en francés quiere decir.

Suerte.


----------



## chics

Pero algunos artistas (y galeristas, para qué engañarnos) juegan con la provocación. Además, entiendo que tu frase es una cita de alguien, no creo que a ese alguien le guste que le cambien lo que dice, o que no se lo traduzcan. Comprendo tu cautela al encontrar una palabra fuerte, pero si lo es...


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

La función del traductor es traducir, no evitar las palabras vulgares si el autor las escribe.

Yo pondría: tontos del culo /gilipollas.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## GURB

Hola
Moi je voudrais savoir s'il s'agit bien de *trou DE cul* et avoir, bien sûr, plus de contexte  pour me prononcer. 
Maintenant, pleinement d'accord avec Gévy; mon prof de version nous disait toujours " si en espagnol il y a _una_ _puta _ne traduisez pas par _une prostituée_, c'est une grave impropriété.
Hasta ahora


----------



## Scipiona

Muchas gracias a todos por vuestros sabios consejos. Creo que me voy a decantar por el "tontos del culo" de Gévy, que me parece un buen "compromiso".


----------



## nonoproduction

salut,

Je suis française et je souhaite connaitre la traduction espagnol de l'expression française "Trou du cul".

Si quelqu'un peut m'aider svp

Merci

Stephanie


----------



## soy-yo

Hola y bienvenida al foro

Sens propre ou sens figuré ?

Tu commences bien pour un premier message 

Y ¿Qué propones?

¿Has buscado "trou" o "cul" en el diccionario?


----------



## nonoproduction

Rebonjour,

merci pour votre réponse
Je ne parle pas du tout espagnol, pouvez-vous me parlez en français?
Comme je vous le disais nous recherchons l'équivalent de "trou du cul" en espagnol, au sens figuré bien sur. En français, on dirait espèce de trou du cul par exemple. "trou du cul" est aussi le nom d'un jeu de cartes. Avez-vous ce jeu en Espagne? 
Merci d'avance pour votre aide


----------



## soy-yo

Hola,

La traduction parfois dépend du niveau de language utilisé. Peut-être pourrait-tu donner la phrase dans laquelle ton "trou du cul" est employé ?

Je vais laisser le soin aux natifs de te répondre car il m'est toujours difficile d'apprécier les nuances dans les insultes.


----------



## Keiria

Je crois qu'un equivalent peut être "gilipollas" mais peut-être ça depend du contexte... 




nonoproduction said:


> En français, on dirait espèce de trou du cul par exemple. "trou du cul" est aussi le nom d'un jeu de cartes. Avez-vous ce jeu en Espagne?


 
Je ne connais pas beaucoup de jeux de cartes, mais j'ai joué au "trou du cul" en France et je ne le connaissais pas. 

(corrigez mes erreurs, s'il vous plaît)


----------



## Tina.Irun

Keiria said:


> Je crois qu'un equivalent peut être "gilipollas" mais peut etre ça depend du contexte...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Je ne co*n*nais *pas *beaucoup de jeux de cartes, mais j'ai joué au "trou du cul" en France et je ne le connaissais pas.
> 
> (corrigez mes erreurs, s'il vous plaît)


 
Aquí está el juego.
www.wikipedia.net.pl/fr/wiki/Trou_du_cul_


----------



## ironic

Je viens de lire un peu de quoi s'agit le jeu et il existe en Espagne, avec quelques différences, je crois. 
Le jeu s'appel : Hijoputa (fils de pute) mais je pense qu'il y a d'autres noms pour le même jeu. 
J'ai beaucoup joué il y a quelques ans et le perdant est vraiment un " trou du cul "


----------



## Keiria

Hmmm tal vez en Cataluña se juega a un "hijoputa" diferente, pero el que yo conozco no tiene nada que ver. Todo depende de las regiones imagino...


----------



## l_DiNgO_l

Hola, 

En Perú lo llamamos "Culo sucio"  

Nos vemos


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour:

Pour l'insulte, à part "gilipollas" et pour en revenir à tes histoires de cul  : *tonto del culo*.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Tina.Irun

Gévy said:


> Bonjour:
> 
> Pour l'insulte, à part "gilipollas" et pour en revenir à tes histoires de cul  *tonto del culo*


 o bobo del culo.


----------



## Tximeleta123

ironic said:


> .
> Le jeu s'appel : Hijoputa (fils de pute) mais je pense qu'il y a d'autres noms pour le même jeu.


 

Aquí pone que el "Pumba", el "chúpate dos" y el "hijoputa" son variantes del mismo juego.

http://www.ciao.es/Opiniones/El_Hijoputa__81766


----------



## ironic

Tximeleta123 said:


> Aquí pone que el "Pumba", el "chúpate dos" y el "hijoputa" son variantes del mismo juego.
> 
> http://www.ciao.es/Opiniones/El_Hijoputa__81766


 



Ay sí, gracias Tximeleta, me has refrescado la memoria con el "chúpate dos" Qué bueno, lo que me pude reír con ese juego (y perder por que siempre jugaba con dinero; así que imaginaros la cara de culo que se me podía quedar ...) 
Pero al final el juego se quedó en "hijoputa" por que en algún momento lo gritábamos. Qué vicio !


----------



## ironic

Gracias por el link también ! 
Acabo de leer las reglas del juego y me he muerto de la risa. Era exactamente así cuando yo jugaba sólo que en vez de gritar "pumba" nosotras gritábamos "hijoputa" 
y, como bien se explica en el link, hay pequeñas salvedades que se fijan antes de empezar el juego.


----------



## Keiria

Tximeleta123 said:


> Aquí pone que el "Pumba", el "chúpate dos" y el "hijoputa" son variantes del mismo juego.
> 
> http://www.ciao.es/Opiniones/El_Hijoputa__81766


 
C'est le jeu que je connaissais comme "hijoputa", mais ce n'est pas le Trou du cul.


----------

